# First come, first served...



## Cocky Rocky (Jul 10, 2013)

Anyone else notice this trend of first come first served? Most of the work I do is one off, as in I go to a location to perform a service and I don't go back. I've noticed a new, low life scumbag tactic recently where a reg/nat will dangle a job and a lowball fee on a broadcast email out to all reps in a particular area. Usually someone takes it right off, as there are waaaaaay too many fools out there willing to work for practically nothing. If nobody takes it, usually because it's rural, the reg/nat will increase the fee by $5 until someone accepts it. The really sad part is one outfit let it slip they are authorized to pay at a higher fee, but god forbid they didn't short change the guy actually running out gas, vehicle wear and tear, time, time, time.... How much are these companies raking in off my sweat and labor? Don't answer that, I've already heard some figures, and it burns me up! ! 

Also, if anybody knows of a message board like this one for commercial and insurance inspections I'd appreciate the information.

And, I think I found a loop hole to the "sub-contractor" guise. Don't know how many of the P&P crowd this will apply to, but if your "dress code" is "business casual" there's some hope...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Many industries have reverse auctions for jobs. It's a popular trend and makes sense.

I have bid a few jobs that way but never won one.


----------



## MMHC.Prop (Jul 20, 2013)

I am being burnt as we speak by a vendor . Am a subcontractor working to become a vendor. I did 7 jobs for a guy and to get my foot in door . So I bid low at 200 cause had no idea what to bid. After that I upped my bids. He was expecting one day turn around on two day jobs and finally wouldn't give me more work cause he said I was too slow. My check was due on July 20th but on the 19th he said there was a question about a washer and dryer I had trashed out. Now he is holding all of the money from my check until " the bank can figure what they were worth and back charge me " and I finished my last house for 450.00 but now he says the bank cancelled the order and he had someone else do it. He has threatened me physically when I said I would take action that I needed in order to get my money . Now am trying to figure out if I can put liens on properties he owes me money for. The bank is Fannie Mae they won't help and the funny thing is am retired combat vet. Any ideas?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You may need to come out of retirement.

Check your states lien laws and send a letter to this guy and cc it to the lender, explaining the circumstances. That is square one.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Liens are A great threat but for all practical purposes they don't do much. If the guy threatens you again file charges and contact Fannie Mae. Even if it is a Fannie Mae job chances are he is giving through someone to get the work. 

Take anything you have in writing to an attorney. If you have the ability put the debris back. Another tactic I have witnessed is take out an add in your local newspaper and put signs in the yards. It's amazing how effective embarrassment can be.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

If you file a Notice to Owner, Notice of Non-payment or a Lien Fannie Mae will freak out. 

He will loose his contract at the very least, especially if he is subbing from a national. 

A letter from an attorney to him and Fannie Mae may be enough to get you your money. 

If he has threatened you physically you can get law enforcement involved. If he is nuts then he may actually try and follow through with his threats when you take action. I would recommend the Boy Scout motto for that one, "Always Be Prepared."


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

If he is working for a regional/national, call them. They can and will put pressure on this guy to make the problem go away.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

They can, sure enough.


My experience is they won't.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

well, it depends how much trouble you threaten the reg/nat with. Leins are a good threat, but threats of contacting the lender are better. The lenders hate bad publicity. And there's a guy at the Huffington Post that is willing to pen to paper, so to speak.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I contacted MCS about one of their regionals.


They assured me that I didn't work for them and my problems were none of their concern. 
When liens were mentioned the call taker said they were not concerned about liens because the contract they had with the national said that wasn't allowed to happen. 
Have a nice life.


I made myself such a squeaky wheel with the regional that eventually I got paid.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I contacted MCS about one of their regionals.
> 
> 
> They assured me that I didn't work for them and my problems were none of their concern.
> ...


Held harmless and indemnified. It's in every contract.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

In Florida it works differently. 

http://www.flsenate.gov/Laws/Statutes/2012/713.20

2012 *Florida* Statutes

713.20 Waiver or release of liens.—

(2) A right to claim a *lien* may not be waived in advance. A *lien* right may be waived only to the extent of labor, services, or materials furnished. Any waiver of a right to claim a *lien* that is made in advance is unenforceable.


----------

